# How does somebody in the US buy an Alpina?



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

Delete


----------



## LongIsland (Nov 6, 2013)

Norm37 said:


> Bruce might not have been able to see the blue and white Alpinas your referring to.:dunno:
> 
> Did you consider that maybe Bruce did not have access to a time machine before calling him a liar?
> 
> Bruce replied: 04-27-2005, 03:00 PM


ahhh i didn't mean it as calling him a liar i just meant it's a lie that newer Alpinas aren't in the US :grouphug:


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

LongIsland said:


> ahhh i didn't mean it as calling him a liar i just meant it's a lie that newer Alpinas aren't in the US :grouphug:


How was Bruce to know that a newer 2011 Alpina would be available in the US?

Did you read my first reply?

Bruce replied on 04-27-2005, 03:00 PM. Scroll back to his reply.


----------



## LongIsland (Nov 6, 2013)

Norm37 said:


> How was Bruce to know that a newer 2011 Alpina would be available in the US?
> 
> Did you read my first reply?
> 
> Bruce replied on 04-27-2005, 03:00 PM. Scroll back to his reply.


Didn't notice he replied so long ago, saw new thread, new here, didn't realize ...my mistake

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

